# TGS - Tiger Resources



## siempre33 (28 March 2007)

Bonanza Copper discovery in Democratic Republic of Congo....

http://www.tigerresources.de/public/start.asp?sid=2&lid=2&mid=4110&a=%

7.29% Cu over 102.5 meters....truly impressive drill results...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 March 2007)

I became really excited when I saw that, then checked SP vs Mkt Cap and couldn't believe todays poor SP performance, 

however I have dug a little deeper and it makes sense

Firstly company is in Democratic (My ****) Republic of Congo, very high risk area to be and thus not well taken by Aussie punters

Secondly the target area of the resource is about 300m by 400m and is about 50m thick so not a very large area,

I think the best bet is to wait and see what infill drilling turns out,

With 125m shares + 80m 45c options company isn't exactly cheap as chips but in no way is it expensive either


----------



## Halba (29 March 2007)

Impressive FA here young T =))

By the way the same technical director of TIGER mark gasson is on ERONGO (u stock) director.


----------



## mailman (2 February 2008)

*Tiger Resources*

Hey Check out this stock it up 25% overnight in Germany and the reports are favourable on the quality and content of copper.


----------



## mailman (2 February 2008)

Also I has a geologist have a look at the all there reports and his view was bloody unreally really good. SAnd because it is a big fat dirty pit. Its a 50cent!!1


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mailman (3 February 2008)

http://www.reportonbusiness.com/servlet/story/LAC.20080130.RTICKERB30-3/TPStory/?query=
Tiger Resources Ltd., which plans to produce copper in the Democratic Republic of the Congo next year, will begin trading its stock on the Toronto Stock Exchange in March, managing director David Young said. "One of the real drivers for us is that we want to move into production in 2009 and this will give us a much larger pool of investors," Mr. Young said yesterday from Lubumbashi, capital of Congo's Katanga province, where Tiger's Kipoi project is based. Tiger is following other Australian miners who began trading on the TSX to benefit from North American interest in Congo's minerals sector. TGS (Sydney) rose 2 cents to 30 cents Australian (27 cents).


----------



## noirua (25 March 2008)

Report on BoardRoom Radio by Tiger Resources MD Mr David Young where he discusses the company's transition from an explorer to a developer:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/43827

Company website:  http://www.tigerez.com


----------



## reagenzium (4 November 2010)

Hey guys, greetings from Germany.

Anyone into TIGER? This thread seems to be somewhat abandoned, wonder why that is. Tiger is on it's way from explorer to producer, and the traded volume of the last couple of days makes me wonder what is going on. Couldn't find any news, but it seems something big is going on. Don't wanna push here, just wondering if one of you guys has some input on the situation.


----------



## TabJockey (24 January 2011)

Will be buying into this one on a dip. High political risk but very cheap for that amount of copper in 4 months.


----------



## Kevtas (28 February 2011)

Loaded up today - yes there is political risk but still share price is cheap given the point that this company is at.  Short term market noise given the middle east and now Korean probs will push up oil and push down copper prices and stocks like this - provides opportunities for people like me.
I can afford to sit on this and accumulate during dips like this.


----------



## surfingman (25 March 2011)

A resource estimate for 100% owned Sase Central area will be released in April.

Production to begin approx mid April all going well.

Copper price near all time highs, I have bought a nice parcel today.


----------



## surfingman (28 March 2011)

I have confirmed with the company that commissioning of the 35k tpa copper plant will begin this week, will start producing next month.

The stage 2 scoping study for 100k tpa will also be released next month also.

Shaping up for a solid month of news!


----------



## Maya (29 March 2011)

surfingman said:


> I have confirmed with the company that commissioning of the 35k tpa copper plant will begin this week, will start producing next month.
> 
> The stage 2 scoping study for 100k tpa will also be released next month also.
> 
> Shaping up for a solid month of news!




Hi Surfingman, I think, and hope you are right, as I have a very nice parcel of shares myself.
If all goes well, I feel it will turn out to be a wise investment. At any rate, all looks very good.
The next 6-12 months will be very interesting to watch.


----------



## surfingman (29 March 2011)

Right on que, plant commissioning begins today per the latest announcement.

Expected to take 18 days then production @ 3,000 Tonnes per month (35k TPA)

Anyone else holding this?


----------



## Maya (1 April 2011)

I have come across a well regarded analyst's valuation on this stock, who values the share at $1.05 as they becoming producers with a high cash flow.
( I am not sure if I can quote the company's or the analyst's name)
As the current copper price is $ 9425.64/ tonnes, in my humble opinion it sounds a bit conservative.
Only time will tell, but sounds exciting.


----------



## mickyt (30 April 2011)

hi all
have just recently joined the forum after doing some research online. looking at the threads seems to be a variety of opinions and approaches which is great.

read the threads on TGS after seeing it as a buy recommendation in an online broker newsletter, then did my own research and although more a speculative share looks like it has some good potential. have bought a decent parcel and shall keep an eye as to how it goes
cheers


----------



## ead (16 September 2011)

Bought into this recently. It's had a great run this week. Wondering if anyone else holds or is looking at this company? Would like to hear your thoughts on it's potential (or lack of).


----------



## springhill (4 July 2012)

I am not across TGS (atm) but they have released some drill results today that are worth a look at.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120704/pdf/4276zsjr3hklgw.pdf

● Copper mineralisation was intersected in all 24 DD holes assayed to date (KLBDD038 to KLBDD061)
● The Kileba Priority 1 DD program was completed in March 2012, with a total of 8,295m drilled in 64 DD holes. The most significant intersections include:
* KLBDD059: 149.2m @ 3.55% Cu (including 94.3m @ 5.68% Cu)*
* KLBDD045: 124.1m @ 3.44% Cu (including 97.3m @ 4.15% Cu)*
* KLBDD046: 63.7m @ 2.12% Cu*
* KLBDD055: 46.0m @ 3.56% Cu (including 25.0m @ 6.61% Cu)*
● Assay results confirm the continuity of copper oxide mineralisation across the middle of the Kileba deposit.
● Mineralisation remains open at depth and to the north and south of Kileba.
● A follow-up Priority 2 drilling program of 29 holes is underway, with the last hole currently being drilled.

They have also commenced export of copper from Kipoi
Tiger Resources Limited is pleased to announce it has entered into an export sales agreement to deliver copper oxide concentrate from its Kipoi Copper Project in Katanga Province, Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC) to the Chambishi Copper Smelter in Zambia.
The contract with Chambishi is for a minimum of 30,000t of copper concentrate at an average grade of 25% copper content from Tiger’s Stage 1 heavy media separation (HMS) plant.
The export sales are on favourable commercial terms and will be facilitated through the existing offtake arrangements in place with Tiger’s major shareholder Trafigura Beheer B.V.
Tiger plans to export up to 60% of the annual concentrate production from Kipoi, with a higher proportion of the export sales to occur during the dry season. During the wet season, which starts in October and finishes in March, domestic sales will be increased to ensure supply of concentrate to the local market while small-scale operators stop working due to the rain.

Background
The Kipoi Project covers an area of 55 square km and is located 75km north‐north‐west of the city of Lubumbashi in the Katanga Province of the DRC. The project contains a 12km sequence of mineralised Roan sediments that host at least five known deposits: Kipoi Central, Kipoi North, Kileba, Judeira and Kaminafitwe.
The Company has reported JORC-compliant resources at three of the deposits: Kipoi Central, Kipoi North and Kileba. The principal deposit is Kipoi Central, which contains a zone of high grade copper mineralisation within a much larger, lower grade global resource.
The Company has adopted a staged development approach at the Kipoi Project. The high grade zone of mineralisation at Kipoi Central is being exploited during the Stage 1 development. During the three-year operation of Stage 1,900,000tpa of 7% Cu is planned to be processed through the HMS plant with a recovery rate of 55%, to produce the equivalent of approximately 35,000tpa of copper.


----------



## burglar (4 July 2012)

hi springhill,

That's a lot of copper. 
Now I need to know the commodity price of copper. 
And the soveriegn risk in DRC!

Off to research!!


----------



## burglar (4 July 2012)

A chart:


----------



## burglar (4 July 2012)

Copper prices, US$/tonne courtesy of London Metals Exchange:


----------



## springhill (4 July 2012)

burglar said:


> hi springhill,
> 
> That's a lot of copper.
> Now I need to know the commodity price of copper.
> ...




Some links that may help with your assessment of DRC.
http://www4.carleton.ca/cifp/app/serve.php/1221.pdf

http://www.coface.com/CofacePortal/...he Democratic Republic of the?extraUid=572108

http://www.euromoneycountryrisk.com/Wiki/Dem-Rep-Of-the-Congo


----------



## springhill (10 July 2012)

JUNE PRODUCTION AT KIPOI SETS NEW RECORDS

HIGHLIGHTS
 Record of 3,853 tonnes of copper in concentrate produced in month of June 2012
 Concentrate grade of 26.2% exceeds nameplate capacity
 Stage 1 HMS plant on track to achieve production level of 35,000 tonnes per annum

During the month of June 3,853 tonnes of copper was produced in concentrate, exceeding the previous record production achieved in March of 3,506 tonnes. Copper produced in concentrate for Q2 2012 was a record 10,233 tonnes.


----------



## springhill (15 August 2012)

Cop a load of these copper drill results!!!

*Tiger Announces High Grade Results at Kileba*

Highlights
● Significant intersections from the final 40 holes of the 64-hole Priority 1 programme at Kileba include:
 KLBDD068: 63.4m @ 2.71% Cu (43.8m to 107.2m)
 KLBDD074: 56.5m @ 3.17% Cu (36.0m to 92.5m)
 KLBDD085: 50.0m @ 2.38% Cu (22.0m to 72.0m)
 KLBDD086: 63.5m @ 3.03% Cu (44.5m to 108.0m) including 18.3m @ 5.48%Cu (73.0m to 91.3m)
 KLBDD092: 107.1m @ 1.61% Cu (from surface) including 52.2m @ 2.40% Cu (0.0m to 52.2m)
 KLBDD093: 69.0m @ 2.74% Cu (22.0m to 91.0m) including 24.2m @ 5.0% Cu (22.0m to 46.2m)
 KLBDD094: 49.0m @ 2.65% Cu (from surface) including 38.0m @ 3.26% Cu (0.0m to 38m)
 KLBDD097: 36.0m @ 1.95% Cu (from surface) Including 5.0m @ 5.63% Cu (20.5m to 25.5m)
● Assay results confirm the continuity of copper oxide mineralisation at Kileba.
● Mineralisation remains open at depth and along strike to the northwest and southeast.
● The Priority 2 DD programme at Kileba of 2,824.5m for 29 holes was completed in July. Assay results are pending.


----------



## tinhat (16 February 2013)

I had a long chat with a mining analyst during the week mainly about gold and copper. He mentioned TGS as a highly speculative stock. Great copper resource but in the Democratic Republic of Congo. High sovereign risk, social unrest. Also, a forced joint venture partnership with a state owned company.

Coincidentally, I put a buy order in on Friday 15/2/13 and while it was sitting in the market I got an email from "Under the Radar"  which featured Tiger. I don't normally read their emails but obviously this one caught my attention.



> Tiger tiger burning bright
> The copper you produce will set your share's
> Alight
> 
> ...




Bought at $0.355


----------



## tinhat (18 April 2013)

The securities of Tiger Resources Limited (the “Company”) will be placed in Trading Halt 
Session State at the request of the Company, pending the release of an announcement 
by the Company. Unless ASX decides otherwise, the securities will remain in Trading 
Halt Session State until the earlier of the commencement of normal trading on Monday,
22 April, 2013 or when the announcement is released to the market


----------



## tinhat (18 April 2013)

So this is what is meant by sovereign risk:

http://resourceinvestingnews.com/53803-drc-bans-exports-of-copper-and-cobalt-concentrates.html

DRC Bans Exports of Copper and Cobalt Concentrates
Wednesday April 17, 2013, 10:15am PDT
By Vivien Diniz - Exclusive to Cobalt Investing News


The Democratic Republic of Congo has banned exports of copper and cobalt concentrates, forcing mining companies to export value-added minerals.

The order signed by Mining Minister Martin Kabwelulu on April 5 gives, companies 90 days to clear their stocks before the ban comes into force. “Little by little, within the next three months, we need to no longer export concentrates,” Kablwelulu told Reuters.

Last year, the Congo was the eighth largest copper producer,  with copper production around 500,000 tonnes  per year. The country was also the larges cobalt producer in 2012.

Unaffected by the ban is the Congo’s largest copper producer, Freeport-McMoRan (NYSE:FCX), which already processes its copper inside the country. As far as Freeport’s cobalt production is concerned, the company must prove that its cobalt hydroxide produced at the Tenke Fungurum project is a finished product in order to avoid the ban. This could potentially impact the company’s recently acquired Kokkola cobalt refinery in Finland.


----------



## tinhat (30 October 2013)

TGS in trading halt. The share price has rocketed up in the last couple of months. My average buy price is now 0.30. Being in the Congo, who knows what the news will be! I am assuming a capital raising.


----------



## sikboy (2 December 2014)

TGS dropped 25% in one day. I can't find any news why the massive drop in share price. Does anyone have any current info on this stock?


----------



## superman (28 April 2015)

Just picked up the stock for $0.054. I think if they can work out their financing issues they will go really well. See what happens. Anyone else dabbling in TGS at the moment?


----------



## sikboy (28 April 2015)

They have been in a downhill
Spiral for a while now. You might be catching a falling knife. I'm on he sidelines on this stock at the moment just watching it.


----------



## tinhat (1 May 2015)

superman said:


> Just picked up the stock for $0.054. I think if they can work out their financing issues they will go really well. See what happens. Anyone else dabbling in TGS at the moment?




Yes, I own. UBS are bullish with a target o $0.30. Macquarie are bearish  and I believe they have a target of $0.03. So that is quite a range in valuations! They need to demonstrate they are on-top of a few things before they will be re-rated by the market:

1. Maintain nameplate production of cathode through the SX-EW plant.
2. Roll over their debt into a long term facility.
3. Get themselves on grid power (currently doing this).
4. Produce a plan of how they are going to expand production (duplicate the SX-EW), pay down debt and remain cash-flow positive and at what copper price this can be done.

Then there is the underlying geopolitical sovereign risk that will always be present with this stock.

This is a company that overstretched itself and then hit a perfect storm of trouble and that has been reflected in the share price.


----------



## pixel (19 May 2015)

Re-rating seems well underway. Pity we missed the break above 8c.




The break into double digits may prove difficult in current market conditions, but I have it on my watchlist for a pullback.


----------



## tinhat (19 May 2015)

pixel said:


> Re-rating seems well underway. Pity we missed the break above 8c.
> 
> The break into double digits may prove difficult in current market conditions, but I have it on my watchlist for a pullback.




Copper might be due for a pull-back too. The market is still anticipating a favourable announcement on a longer-term roll-over of debt, but given how much the share price has risen lately it might be a case of buy the rumour and sell the fact when the announcement finally comes out, or it could be the catalyst for another spurt in share price.


----------



## tinhat (22 January 2018)

TGS management have entered into an agreement to sell its sole opperation, the Democratic Replubic of Congo copper processing plant and mine to Sinomine Fuhai (Hong Kong) Overseas Resource Investment Co., Ltd. The deal will see the company's mountain of debt paid off with a few million dollars left over to share between the two billion shares on issue. Shareholders will be lucky to get one or two cents per share returned if the company decides to return capital to its shareholders. What is even worst is that another maximum of $20 million (about a cent per share) of royalties will be paid over the next three years meaning Tiger Resources will live out another three years as a zombie company probably waiting for someone to reverse take-over a worthless listed company.

The management (past and present) have taken a damned good project and completely destroyed the shareholders equity in it by overburdening it with a sticking pile of debt and what appears to be hostile lenders (including the World Bank) looking to force a fire sale to get their money back. The lenders have been accepting shares in lieu of cash as interest payments but obviously don't care about getting anything back from those shares.

The new CEO was brought in last year to clean up the mess - both the debt mess and the non working plant. It seems they have got the plant sorted out now but they have no working capital to recommence mining ore to feed it with.

There was talk of a capital raising. Even if they had to dilute the crap out of it by issuing another two billion shares at 1c this would have at least left shareholders with an asset with some value and debt reduced to a manageable level. This sale is supposed to be the best finance deal they can come up with? [edit] Actually that won't work as it would only raise $20 million. Crickey!

The shares were in the doldrums at 4.9c when it last traded in Feb 2017. Since then the price of copper has risen substantially.

I'll be voting NO against the sale. I'd rather loose 100% of my investment than agree to this deal which will leave shareholders owning a zombie company that will hang around for three years to extract another 1 cent per share of income. No thanks. I just have to hold out the slim hope that one of the major shareholders can put together a superior deal.

Another speckie disaster that I should have pulled out of long ago.


----------

